# Transfer e-mail from client to server



## mefizto (Jun 3, 2013)

Greetings all,

I have lot of my e-mail from previous life in a no longer supported client (Eudora 7.0.1).  Due to the non-standard organization of the mailboxes, all my numerous attempts to transfer the mail to a different client failed. I was therefore wondering if it would be possible to transfer the e-mail from the client to a server, which will have its own system for storing the e-mail, and then transfer the e-mail back from the server to the new client. Do you think that this is a reasonable approach? Since, for privacy issues I cannot use public server, can you recommend the easiest to set-up server?  

Should you think of a better way, I would appreciate to hear it.

Kindest regards,

M


----------



## ShelLuser (Jun 3, 2013)

First off: I don't know Eudora, so I have to make some assumptions here.

This reminds me of the time when I replaced Thunderbird for Outlook. I faced somewhat the same problem as you; Outlook couldn't grok the Thunderbird material, at all, so I had to come up with a different angle.

Does your version of Eudora support IMAP? Because that is your answer.

I did some (brief!) searching and it seems that Eudora should be able to handle this.

Now; in general e-mail retrieval knows 2 formats: pop3 and imap. POP3 is basically a means of retrieval, but IMAP is different in that it provides a remote storage for all your e-mail. Everything; from received to sent messages.

And as said before; that is your answer. Setup an IMAP mailbox, access it using Eudora and dump all your e-mail in there. Then access it with your new mail program and import the whole lot.

This is how I managed to move my e-mail away from Thunderbird into Outlook.

Hope this can help.


----------



## mefizto (Jun 3, 2013)

Hi ShelLuser,

Thank you for confirming my idea. Yes, Eudora has IMAP capability, although the implementation is not the best.  Hopefully it will work.

What would be a good IMAP client for FreeBSD?

Kindest regards,

M


----------



## kpa (Jun 3, 2013)

Depends what you want. If all you need is a terminal only mail client I'd recommend mail/mutt.


----------



## ShelLuser (Jun 3, 2013)

mefizto said:
			
		

> What would be a good IMAP client for FreeBSD?


Well, that's the beauty of the Ports collection; there are so many it's impossible to say 

I fully agree with @kpa; if you're on console then mail/mutt is definitely something to consider. If you want something which combines both e-mail and Usenet access you could consider mail/alpine, it's a continuance of the once well known Pine program. Although I'd personally think news/slrn would be much better suited as a console Usenet client (so in addition to mutt).

If you're on a graphical interface though then I'd consider getting mail/thunderbird. It's an excellent program which provides plenty of support for several different e-mail accounts, has grown into a well known standard and therefore is also actively supported.

Hope this can give you some ideas as well.


----------



## graudeejs (Jun 3, 2013)

mail/claws-mail was not mentioned 
I much prefer it over *T*hunderbird*.*


----------



## mefizto (Jun 4, 2013)

Gentlemen,

Thank you for the recommendation. I will now research, which of the recommended clients supports HTML - a mandatory feature.

Kindest regards,

M


----------

